# Want to play with my pink joystick?



## TrolleyDave (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 14, 2008)

No thanks, it looks crappy.


----------



## fischju (Aug 14, 2008)

Well, how sensitive is it?


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 14, 2008)

any rumble?


----------



## xJonny (Aug 14, 2008)

All that playing for nothing, it didn't shoot anything or output anything, because it's not plugged in.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 14, 2008)

I'd play with that all night! On my Atari!


----------



## SkankyYankee (Aug 14, 2008)

ms pac-man style!

(or should it be pac-woman?)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 14, 2008)

Well what about my one-eyed snake then?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 14, 2008)

Maybe you'd like to stroke the puppy in my pants?


----------



## DivineZeus (Aug 14, 2008)

Lol'd at this thread...


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 14, 2008)

Enough of these perverted puns... lol


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 14, 2008)

Awwww, does that mean you don't want any of my hard pink lollipop?


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 15, 2008)

Yeah... But obviously you're higher up on the GBAtemp food chain, so I can't really do anything about it...

Is that Dirty Harry in your avatar?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Wait a minute, I'm on a food chain?

Edit : Sledge Hammer!


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 15, 2008)

More awkward pictures please.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> More awkward pictures please.



Ok, give me a few minutes for a bong and a picture hunt!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

What do you think of my massive erection?  It took ages to get up.


----------



## xJonny (Aug 15, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> What do you think of my massive erection?  It took ages to get up.


Wow, that's like rock solid


----------



## Maktub (Aug 15, 2008)

xJonny said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! You speak like a cross of Yoda with that mage guy in Rings of Fate!


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 15, 2008)

Who's sledgehammer?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

It's no good, look.  I was playing with my knob earlier and it came off in my hand.


----------



## xJonny (Aug 15, 2008)

Try screwing up the back side, it should produce something good.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

*Godot* said:
			
		

> Who's sledgehammer?



OMG! Sledge Hammer was one of the greatest TV shows ever!  Only ran for 2 seasons but if you like Airplane/Naked Gun/Mel Brookes style comedy it's a must see.


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 15, 2008)

Gotta love awkward pictures.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

xJonny said:
			
		

> Try screwing up the back side, it should produce something good.



Touche good sir!  That had me in stitches!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Good god, she barely touched it and it shot it's whole payload.  Look, there's pictures.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Help, I oiled it up but it still won't fit in the hole properly.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Help, I've been spanking my monkey and now there's a permanent red hand mark.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Would someone mind grabbing my sausage for me?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Do you want my half a pound of beef?


----------



## xJonny (Aug 15, 2008)

There was too much to be served, so I tossed some off into the dog's mouth.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Well that's ok for you, but what do I do with this discharge?


----------



## xJonny (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm afraid the baby is still attached to it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Well it did come out of this big sack after all.






(All this has made me want to dig out my old Viz collection.)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Ewww, I got it all over my shoe and it's really sticky, look.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Wanna touch my really long bone?


----------



## Man18 (Aug 15, 2008)

Without the dirtyness it would pwn to have that, I could wire it up to my old ass DS Brick and make an arcade style DS out of Plexy, a shit load of leds  and some other stuff. it would pwn.






Hmmm probably posted already but who cares.


----------



## xJonny (Aug 15, 2008)

I actually thought "Woah, why did he post that!" for a few seconds


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Who wants to play with my big balls?


----------



## xJonny (Aug 15, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Who wants to play with my big balls?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Maybe you'd rather see one of my girlfriends boobies?



Spoiler


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Close your eyes and open your mouth.  I'm going to put something in it and if you can tell me what it is you win a prize.


----------



## redact (Aug 15, 2008)

take a look at this blonde chick with a nice pussy





ps. it's old, i know


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Who cares if it's old, as long as it's funny!


----------



## blueskies (Aug 15, 2008)

1st TA thread to make me actually LOL. Keep it up!


----------



## King Zargo (Aug 15, 2008)

Too bad it isn't a wet pussy.


----------



## redact (Aug 15, 2008)

King Zargo said:
			
		

> Too bad it isn't a wet pussy.








smexy, init?


----------



## atomiccow (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm just over here with my giant cock.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

^^^ lmao

I'd join you but I've gotta keep my cock caged up for safety reasons.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

How hard do you think my wood is?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Look at the stain she left on the carpet.  Disgusting.


----------



## 1NOOB (Aug 15, 2008)

Taste My Chocolate Salty Balls   (P.S. I Love You )


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 15, 2008)

stick it in harder?





sorry. ima bit noob-ish at this :/


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

^^^ lmao

Who wants to play with my massive tool?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 15, 2008)

in and out, in and out


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

I got it in but now it's stuck.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 15, 2008)

get that thing away from me!




ok, i ruined it lol. thats enough for me...for noww


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

^^^^ lmao!

Just hold it in your hand and shake it up and down.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 15, 2008)

it doesnt fit!





ok, ok, that was the last one. i promise.
please excuse the fat lady


----------



## King Zargo (Aug 15, 2008)

Bigger is better!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Wanna see my floppy?  It's five and a quarter inches.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

I was shocked by how big and hairy her pussy was.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

I was soooo happy when she agreed to play Spank The Monkey with me.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Would you be offended if I asked you to hold my nuts?


----------



## Gore (Aug 15, 2008)

Blonde chick with nice pussy


Spoiler


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Want to see a picture of my cock standing at attention?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Do you want to play with something hard?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

I put it in her hand but she just laughed at how small it was.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

She wasn't impressed when I shoved both my balls in her dogs mouth.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

I told her she wouldn't be able to get it all in her mouth but she still tried.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 15, 2008)

LOL!
And disturbing...


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 15, 2008)

I used this long hard thing with a sticky substance on it's head in an in-and-out motion and it produced a white foamy substance.


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 15, 2008)

Blow me up.


----------



## Szyslak (Aug 16, 2008)

Check out these bodacious tatas.  With and without bras!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 16, 2008)

^^^^ lmao!


----------



## Szyslak (Aug 16, 2008)

How about a quick peek at my dangling participle?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 16, 2008)

I had no idea why she got so upset when I asked if she'd like a ride on my Junk.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 16, 2008)

Could somebody help me empty my sack.  It's full and heavy and hard to walk around with.


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 16, 2008)

That's a really small hammock for a really short person.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 16, 2008)

I was not happy when she let her pussy drip on my floor.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 16, 2008)

It was no good, I had to tell her I couldn't eat it because her meat stunk.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 16, 2008)

I told her it was sticky on her hands but really good for her hair.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 16, 2008)

Still disturbing!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 17, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> Still disturbing!



You think my threads are disturbing?  You should see the pictures of me in the Temper Pics section. lol


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 18, 2008)

She gave up, since she couldn't handle my sweet and sticky Bull's-Eye.


----------



## Maktub (Aug 18, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> (All this has made me want to dig out my old Viz collection.)


lol, I bought the profanisaurus for my gf when we were up there in England


----------



## JPH (Jan 2, 2009)

lmao, pinned teh thread. 
the best one is the floppy joke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and tinymonkeyt youre a dirty girl. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pinned the topic cuz it r0x.
*waits for more funniez*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 2, 2009)

Cheers JP!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 2, 2009)

http://www.break.com/index/wii_sex_toy.html


It needs no further commentary.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 2, 2009)

Who's interested in joining my sausage party?





I was a little disappointed by what she showed me after she asked if I'd like to push her button.





Her offer of some tongue turned out to be a little disappointing...





When she said she was going Brazilian I thought that meant something completely different...





I couldn't figure out why she slapped me after I asked her if she wanted to see my hot rod...





She's got a lovely ass...


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jan 2, 2009)

dont have any time now
but ill join in on the fun when i get back

haha stickied ftw!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jan 2, 2009)

wtf sticky?


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 2, 2009)

Pizzaroo said:
			
		

> wtf sticky?



Yes JPH approved!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jan 2, 2009)

Well, I guess I can't give my wife a wunder boner, because she doesn't fish for them' small ones.


----------



## Banger (Jan 2, 2009)

Want to touch my pink pussy?














Wait why am I posting in here


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 3, 2009)

Banger said:
			
		

> Wait why am I posting in here



Because this thread is comedy gold!


I made her feel really wet...


----------



## agentgamma (Jan 3, 2009)

Sounds like fun!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jan 3, 2009)

she just wouldnt stop sucking


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jan 3, 2009)

I had to beat her with my meatstick to make her stop!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 3, 2009)

She had a magnificent bust...


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 4, 2009)

Not sure I could wrap my hand around that thing -- it's huge!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 4, 2009)

I popped her cherry.


----------



## Prime (Jan 4, 2009)

This topic is so epic it got sticky'd 0_o


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 4, 2009)

My girlfriend would join in but she's too busy waxing my board






*Posts merged*

I'd join in too but I'm too busy polishing my rocket


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jan 4, 2009)

Her hole then became really hard.


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 5, 2009)

If I was costello I'd ask you all to have a taste of my french stick.


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 6, 2009)

Have a look at my friend's bearded clam


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't know why she reacted so badly when I offered to fill her crack


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't know what it is, dear.  Something's just a little off with your pink taco tonight.  Too much cheese maybe.


----------



## agentgamma (Jan 12, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> I don't know why she reacted so badly when I offered to fill her crack


And she reacted badly when I offered to look at her beaver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







His name is Vaginer


----------



## imz (Jan 16, 2009)

last post was 4 days ago

out of innuendo, guys?


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 16, 2009)

imz said:
			
		

> out of innuendo, guy?


That's what she said...

lol, I'm never out of innuendo.  Just didn't want to be the only one flooding the thread.  I think TrolleyDave is too busy with his new Xbox 360 to make corny jokes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    And Ace Gunman would be a fantastic participant of this thread, but I'm pretty sure jokes about naked women are beneath him.  Or under him.... or something.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 17, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> imz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol I'm never out of innuendo either!  I've had the worst headache for the last few days, can't seem to shake it but it's finally started easing off so I'm back to be slightly rude!

---------------------------------------------

She reached for my nuts with both hands....





I only gave it a little squeeze but the white stuff just wouldn't stop...





Why she was disgusted when I told her I got the perfect money shot I'll never know...


----------



## sland (Jan 21, 2009)

Hug my pickle...


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh dear


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 12, 2009)

go go thread resurrection, probably a very poor one at that (could not get the words to fit).
Want to see a bird face deep in a monkey?






edit: if you are suffering from a cuteness overload look at the foot of the bird.


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 13, 2009)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> go go thread resurrection, probably a very poor one at that (could not get the words to fit).
> Want to see a bird face deep in a monkey?








  Needed an English->American dictionary for that one.  

So this weekend, I took my girl out to a nice dinner, bought her some flowers, and brought her back to my place.  Things were going great until I pulled out my woody.  She played with it all night.


----------



## Isaiah (Feb 13, 2009)

XD ^^^ LMAO!


----------



## MAD_BOY (Feb 14, 2009)

I couldn't resist it, I just had to give her a big facial.


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 19, 2009)

NO!!


----------



## oliebol (Feb 27, 2009)

I asked: where is ur( )anus?


----------



## blainy (Mar 24, 2009)

so i said to her, "how about a screw"?


----------



## blainy (Mar 24, 2009)

so i said to her, "how about a screw"?


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 24, 2009)

But instead you gave her two


----------



## blainy (Mar 25, 2009)

nice rack..


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 17, 2009)

why is it so small?


----------



## Luigi F Mario (Apr 19, 2009)

-Luigi F Mario


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2009)

She just wouldn't let go of my long and flexible pole..


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 23, 2009)

I asked him if I could drink his juice and he gave me a slap!






I couldn't believe my eyes, he was teaching his son to be a master baiter right there on the pier.


----------



## B-Blue (May 24, 2009)

nice melons


----------



## kjean (May 25, 2009)

The shape of every man's heart.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 28, 2009)

She screamed when I took it out and put it in her hand.






She just wasn't impressed by my limp sausage.






I showed her my little trooper.


----------



## Nikj14 (Jun 27, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I showed her my little trooper.



i lol'd


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 30, 2009)

I asked if they could use both hands


----------



## Bake (Jul 13, 2009)

Harry Potter and his magic cock.


----------



## strata8 (Jul 22, 2009)

I've been winding my pole for ages and now it curves down!


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 22, 2009)

she asked me if she could peel it back off


----------



## blainy (Jul 28, 2009)

his big banana could get them wet 6 at a time..


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 28, 2009)

I met this chick yesterday, she likes to show off her tits in the backyard.


----------



## blainy (Jul 28, 2009)

she didn't know if he could get it in there


----------



## Veho (Jul 28, 2009)

She had nice boobies.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jul 29, 2009)

Well I know that there are Big Dicks Halfway In
















BTW, This one is a video but it fits with the theme

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBvYV-XzmJk


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jul 29, 2009)

would you like to have a look at my bullocks?



Spoiler


----------



## blainy (Aug 1, 2009)

she liked it when the sea men kept coming..


----------



## Domination (Aug 1, 2009)

The white thing scared the shit out of her.






Ughh.... forget it, I suck at this.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 3, 2009)

Freakin' shit I never visited this thread before but it's the best one on all of GBAtemp!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 3, 2009)

I fiddled with my big knob right in front of her.






I put my sausage on her pussy.


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Aug 10, 2009)

OMFG i actually lol'd.... srsly! WHERE'S ALL THE NEW INNUENDO (IN your ENDO!)


----------



## Anteo (Aug 16, 2009)

objects may appear bigger than actual size


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 16, 2009)

Anteo said:
			
		

> objects may appear bigger than actual size


What? That's not even funny...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 16, 2009)

There's nothing I love more than beating my meat...


----------



## overslept (Aug 20, 2009)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Without the dirtyness it would pwn to have that, I could wire it up to my old ass DS Brick and make an arcade style DS out of Plexy, a shit load of leds  and some other stuff. it would pwn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, that one actually had me for a second.


----------



## asdf (Aug 21, 2009)

Wanna taste my balls?






Image fail


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 21, 2009)

image fail :X


----------



## antonkan (Aug 27, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

>



Wow. That pink joystick looks nice. I think it came from the arcade board.

*Wants to use that pink joystick*


----------



## Veho (Aug 27, 2009)

I showed her my rock-hard wood.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 27, 2009)

She took the whole length of my wood with a smile on her face






She ran her long slender fingers along my dipstick






She greedily licked her lips while she tossed my salad






She put both her hands and her head on my giant pickel


----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2009)

She regarded it with a shocked expression. No way could she fit it into her mouth whole. She'd just have to lick it. 



Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]


----------



## VVoltz (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow, this is still around!
The effects of viagra


----------



## worlok375 (Sep 16, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> I showed her my rock-hard wood.



It has a link to wikipedia about national parks I think lol.


----------



## Hypershad12 (Oct 16, 2009)

Here's something I found:


----------



## boof222 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hypershad12 said:
			
		

> Here's something I found:


thats pretty dam creepy


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 16, 2009)

@boof222 never look up the original insert/poster for the Dead Kennedys album Frankenchrist.

@Hypershad12 I sense you missed the point of this thread; it is about innuendo not straight up "porn".

Edit: better continue on but as usual I come into these threads without something in mind so a cop out in the form of a 10 second (I am downloading) image search.


----------



## boof222 (Oct 18, 2009)

she rode me pretty hard and when we were done she just wanted more


----------



## Gore (Oct 18, 2009)

boof222 said:
			
		

> she rode me pretty hard and when we were done she just wanted more


this is so disgustingly tasteless.


----------



## zuron7 (Oct 18, 2009)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> @boof222 never look up the original insert/poster for the Dead Kennedys album Frankenchrist.
> 
> @Hypershad12 I sense you missed the point of this thread; it is about innuendo not straight up "porn".
> 
> Edit: better continue on but as usual I come into these threads without something in mind so a cop out in the form of a 10 second (I am downloading) image search.


You mean.It's this long. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I prefer the RED one.


----------



## Veho (Oct 21, 2009)

She did suggestive things with my suggestive looking thing.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 22, 2009)

veho, nice find


----------



## Lelouch (Oct 22, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> She did suggestive things with my suggestive looking thing.



Replace all the lame sports and MTV crap we have to watch with this omg...


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 22, 2009)

ya!! Darn japanese always getting the best shows.


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 17, 2009)

^ ever seen the silent library show? funny as shit. youtube it.


----------



## prowler (Dec 22, 2009)

Views this last page.





I'll leave it to you guys


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 28, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> Views this last page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


excellent thinking, my lad.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 28, 2009)

i have my own joystick


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 30, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> i have my own joystick


o rly?


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jan 8, 2010)

Well look at that pair of jugs!


Spoiler


----------



## FISHY_au (Jan 18, 2010)

*drools*


----------



## Veho (Jan 18, 2010)

Spoiler



[title: Knockers!





]


----------



## blainy (Jan 21, 2010)

Dave couldnt help but smile as Troy and Angel touched his hairy balls...



Spoiler


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

Bumped because I just so the two most gorgeous bumps on this sexy beast.



Spoiler


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 4, 2010)

my eyes are falling out!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

She had some gorgeous breasts.



Spoiler


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 4, 2010)

these are two big boobs




Spoiler
















Spoiler



p.s. u have to have watched the show to understand the joke.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

He just couldn't stop tweaking the nipple.



Spoiler











He loved her in the reverse cowgirl position!



Spoiler











When she asked if I wanted to pop her cherry I was a little disappointed with what actually happened.



Spoiler











She just loved doing it doggy style.



Spoiler


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2010)

The soldier loved the doggystyle!



Spoiler











Ok... that was bad.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

She was an expert at fitting large rods in the hole.



Spoiler











She had an itchy pussy!



Spoiler











She kissed her friends pussy, in public no less! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler











He took a shot in the ass!



Spoiler











She had junk in her trunk!



Spoiler











His bone was just too big for the both of them!



Spoiler











She had a huge smile on her face while teabagging.



Spoiler


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 4, 2010)

I bottomed out on her so hard yesterday...


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 4, 2010)

he just jizzed in his pants.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 4, 2010)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> he just jizzed in his pants.



ur doin it wrong.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 4, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> ur doin it wrong.




you're doing it wrong.









use a razor, not an electric razor.


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2010)

Is it just me, or is johncenafan ruining this thread?

I think it's just me.

On-topic:

She was happy when I decided to put protection on my huge lollipop.


Spoiler











The pussy latched onto my cock and wouldn't let go!


Spoiler


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 4, 2010)

my cock is big and black!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 4, 2010)

Not as big as my Trouser snake


Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Aug 11, 2015)

Wanna gobble on my knob? 




Spoiler


----------



## Vipera (Aug 11, 2015)

TL;DR


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 6, 2022)




----------

